

Rate my startup: TeamPages.com - apalmblad

I've been running TeamPages for a little while now, but I'm a recent Hacker News convert, and would love a little feedback on the site.  TeamPages brings the web to amateur sports teams.  We've built a platform that allows sports administrators to manage and connect parents, players, and the teams they play on.<p>TeamPages recently released a few features around statistics hoping to get our members more engaged, I'd love to hear other ways to get our members even more active on the site.
======
alexbeaudet
<http://www.teampages.com>

First of all, congrats on getting TeamPages up and running. If the numbers on
the home page are accurate, it seems you're already getting nice traction.

My first thought when I saw the site was that the design is pretty solid (very
clean, easy to navigate) especially for the demographic you're targeting. For
me, personally, the design feels a bit corporate and that's reinforced with
the 800-number being front and center. I love great customer service, but I
prefer dealing with small companies and this feels larger than I think it
actually is - I guess it really depends on the image you're trying to project.

Apart from that, I immediately got a good sense of what your site is about
from the copy - but I'd rather see first, then read. The only images of the
product on the homepage are too small to really appreciate, and the example
sites are buried at the bottom of the page. I'd consider bringing the product
front and center (example: Basecamp homepage).

I didn't register and test the product, but the pricing seems very fair.
However, I don't think you should be putting ads up on a paid package (Pro). I
think you can differentiate the [Pro] and [Pro + Ad-Free] accounts so that you
have three levels of pricing, with neither of the paid options having
advertisements. If I had any critique with regards to the pricing page design,
it would be that the options are a bit overwhelming, especially in the Basic
Features section, where every option is included with each plan - it seems to
me that you could restrict some of these options on certain plans to create
the differentiation I mentioned before.

One last thing that stuck out to me was that the site URLs are pretty long,
and it would be tough to remember my team site if it was told to me in person
by a parent or player - you might consider letting them choose vanity URLs
(ex: teampages.com/washington-capitals-hockey).

Overally though, great job, and congrats again on getting things up and
running. Good luck!

------
trickjarrett
Notes as I come up with them:

1) Site feels very 'selling' more than a site that is a service.

2) Pro doesn't get rid of ads? That seems pretty sucky.

3) I was going to say push monthly over yearly, but then realized yearly
probably makes more money for you since you lock them in for a year rather
than a season. Though you might offer a 6 month package too, to be closer to a
team's season while still locking them in.

4) 'Buzz' is not a good title for that page. It should be Testimonials or
something similar. Buzz is what others are saying about your site, like if
TechCrunch wrote you up, etc.

5) The big customer support number discerns me. This isn't a service which
strikes me as being a big need for phone support. Sure have it in the header
on every page, but size it down.

6) The pages all feel VERY busy and crowded. It's nicely organized crowded,
but crowded.

------
story
Have you considered adding a community section where people can interact with
each other, whether that be coaches sharing tips and drills or players
checking out videos posted of highlight reels or tricks (And1 style)?

------
PStamatiou
for HN convenience: <http://teampages.com>

